# Study: E-cigs successful quit aid



## Hooked (14/12/17)

“In a just published study … federal government data [was used] to demonstrate that e-cigarettes were one of the most commonly used quit aids by American smokers in 2013-2014, and that they were the only aid more likely to make one a former smoker (i.e., a successful quitter) than quitting cold turkery.”

https://rodutobaccotruth.blogspot.co.za/2017/12/population-level-proof-e-cigarettes-are.html


----------

